
Former Magic Leap Exec Sues Company for Sexism/Misleading Marketing - aresant
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2017/02/13/former-magic-leap-executives-lawsuit-accuses-company-of-sexism-and-misleading-marketing/#1e5de47a4323
======
ztratar
So they did change recruiting efforts to target more women, put together a
specific round-table dedicated towards female opinions, and put multiple women
in key leadership positions.

Doesn't sound like systemic sexism.

And the claims against the company? These sound mostly like nit-picking when
she didn't get her way. I don't think it was smart for MagicLeap to hire
someone from a marketing agency to head up their branding -- agency people are
never used to the rough-and-tumble that is intrinsic to startups. The CEO is
allowed to take his time to make decisions. The CEO allowed to get passionate
and disagree with you. The CEO is allowed to skip meetings they don't find
important.

She should have taken her $40k severance and called it a day. Don't think any
of this will be strong enough to hold in court.

------
aresant
From the article:

"Campbell also raised concerns that what Magic Leap showed the public in
marketing material was not what the product actually could do—admonitions
ignored in favor of her male colleagues’ assertions that the images and videos
presented on Magic Leap’s website and on YouTube were “aspirational,” and not
Magic Leap’s version of “alternate facts.”

